# Bulk OPK test strips PG test strips



## blondemom2bstl (Mar 26, 2009)

Can you please tell me what a good price is for the strips, and how many it is recommended in bulk? I'm thinking 50 ovulation & 20 pregnancy?










-K


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

www.babycreation.com has great prices especially if you get the zip lock bagged tests (bulk).


----------



## carmen358 (Jul 5, 2008)

Early Pregnancy Tests http://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ sells bulk and offers combo packages (ovulation+pregnancy).

Edit: I just checked out the site dogmom posted...looks like it's cheaper unless early preg has a sale on.


----------

